# Tosin Abasi Auctions Off Guitars



## nightlight (Feb 20, 2020)

I hope these don't go the way of Dave Mustaine's gear, but I have a feeling they will. 

Want a Fractal AxeFX II XL with Tosin Abasi's Animals As Leaders sounds still dialed-in or an AX8 with his personal presets he used on world tours? These are just two of the storied pieces of gear you can find in his upcoming artist shop on Reverb.

The Official Tosin Abasi Reverb Shop, which opens February 26, will include 100 guitars, pedals, pickups, and amps owned and used by Abasi, the Animals As Leaders lead guitarist and the founder of guitar brand Abasi Concepts.


As you might expect from a player who has done so much to popularize extended range guitar techniques, many of the guitars featured are high-performance models from brands like Ibanez, Aristides, Strandberg, Mayones, and more.

These include an Ibanez Custom Shop Prestige 8-String, an Ibanez TAM100 8-String, an Aristides 080 8-String, a Mayones Tosin Abasi Custom Regius 8-String, and a Strandberg Boden 8-String.

The Mayones was a custom build Abasi requested to replace a stolen guitar. "[Mayones owner] Dawid [Dziewulski] and the guys at Mayones have always been great to me," Abasi says. "The quality of the buckeye burl is fantastic. The red Bare Knuckle pickups in this are a great touch and sound fantastic. It even has a removable ramp for fingerstyle players. This is about as custom as it gets."

Abasi used the Strandberg extensively on Animals As Leaders' _The Madness of Many_. "Ola Strandberg and I have been friends and collaborators for almost 10 years. This particular guitar came my way during a visit before NAMM a few years ago," Abasi says. "The multi-scale wenge neck, flamed-maple top, true-temperament frets, and Lundgren pickups makes this one of the best-spec’d Strandbergs around."









Ibanez Custom Shop Prestige 8-String





VIK Duality Tosin Abasi 8-String





Fractal Audio AxeFX II XL w/ MFC-101 MKII Midi Foot Controller





























































The Fractal Axe FX II XL mentioned above contains the patches Abasi used in the studio and on stage during _The Joy of Motion_ era. "I’ve been a heavy Fractal user since 2009," Abasi says. "This unit was my main touring and recording rig for the entire _The Joy of Motion_ writing, recording, and world-touring cycle. It contains the exact album and stage tones I used as well as some personal patches."

Of his AX8 Amp Modeler & Effects Processor, Abasi says, "It’s literally like having an AXE FX that fits into a carry-on. It includes my personal presets for stage and more" that he used on tours for _The Joy of Motion_ and _Madness of Many_, as well as the Generation Axe tour with Steve Vai, Yngwie Malmsteen, Zakk Wylde, and Nuno Bettencourt.

Effects pedals in the shop will include those from Brimstone, Wampler, MXR, and more.


https://reverb.com/brand/abasi-guitars


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 20, 2020)

That's some awesome stuff! And a good reminder of why I hate in-line headstocks on 8 strings. Both the Aristides and the Mayones are beautiful till you get to those dumbass headstocks, lol. Edit: I don't think the other in-line one is a Mayo.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 20, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> That's some awesome stuff! And a good reminder of why I hate in-line headstocks on 8 strings. Both the Aristides and the Mayones are beautiful till you get to those dumbass headstocks, lol. Edit: I don't think the other in-line one is a Mayo.


I dunno about the Mayones, but it kinda works on the Vik.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 20, 2020)

So who’s getting what?


----------



## ockis23 (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm curious why he's decided to do such a huge sell-off. Possibly getting some funds to invest into some production equipment for Abasi Guitars?


----------



## Thaeon (Feb 20, 2020)

ockis23 said:


> I'm curious why he's decided to do such a huge sell-off. Possibly getting some funds to invest into some production equipment for Abasi Guitars?



Any number of reasons. The recent production models have sold out. He may be seeing bigger demand then anticipated and wanting to invest in raw materials since they aren't building to order, but selling inventory.


----------



## ockis23 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> Any number of reasons. The recent production models have sold out. He may be seeing bigger demand then anticipated and wanting to invest in raw materials since they aren't building to order, but selling inventory.



Well I hope he does well with this big sale, I really dig him and his guitars, they are not quite my style but I can appreciate them.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 20, 2020)

ockis23 said:


> I'm curious why he's decided to do such a huge sell-off. Possibly getting some funds to invest into some production equipment for Abasi Guitars?


Most likely he's just accumulated a lot of stuff that takes up space and is no longer in use. Artists sell off their gear all the time and often live in modest houses/apartments.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 20, 2020)

ockis23 said:


> I'm curious why he's decided to do such a huge sell-off. Possibly getting some funds to invest into some production equipment for Abasi Guitars?


probably so he can pay off his porsche lol


----------



## StevenC (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm surprised he's selling the TT strandberg which is presumably a good guitar, and not the cherry topped, S7G made prototype he has. Unless that's already long gone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2020)

Not gonna lie, that Vigier looks awesome. The tops on those can be hit or miss because of the finishing, and this one looks real good.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 20, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> That's some awesome stuff! And a good reminder of why I hate in-line headstocks on 8 strings. Both the Aristides and the Mayones are beautiful till you get to those dumbass headstocks, lol. Edit: I don't think the other in-line one is a Mayo.



I feel personally attacked.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 20, 2020)

so who is buying all of these to put in a studio.


----------



## nightlight (Feb 21, 2020)

I think the Aristides looks funny because the picture has skewed ratios. 

I'd love to snag the Strandberg, but the fact that it's Abasi's 'berg and has true temperament frets and is MTM is going to shoot the price into the $10k category, just going by the other MTMs listed on Reverb. 

I'd also love to own the TAM100, but I think the amount of interest in that is also going to be insane. 

I hope he lists crazy unreasonable prices on those guitars, because he's more than likely to have them matched. 

I mean, I'm sure it will piss off some studio owner somewhere that was planning a youtube video about how rich he is and how poor we all are.


----------



## btbg (Feb 21, 2020)

Just cause someone has to...

...that’s not an Axe FX II XL. It’s an Axe FX II Mark II


----------



## StevenC (Feb 21, 2020)

nightlight said:


> I think the Aristides looks funny because the picture has skewed ratios.
> 
> I'd love to snag the Strandberg, but the fact that it's Abasi's 'berg and has true temperament frets and is MTM is going to shoot the price into the $10k category, just going by the other MTMs listed on Reverb.
> 
> ...


It's not a Made to Measure Strandberg, it's a Swedish Custom Shop.


----------



## nightlight (Feb 22, 2020)

StevenC said:


> It's not a Made to Measure Strandberg, it's a Swedish Custom Shop.



Ah lovely. I have a Swedish custom shop one too, would love to try out the True Temperament frets. So as a Swedish custom build used by Tosin Abasi, maybe in the 4-5k range.


----------



## jemfloral (Feb 23, 2020)

StevenC said:


> I'm surprised he's selling the TT strandberg which is presumably a good guitar, and not the cherry topped, S7G made prototype he has. Unless that's already long gone.



He sold that to somebody a few years ago.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Feb 23, 2020)

Really some awesome guitars.

Love the mayo with the red pickups, does anyone has some more info on that one?

Maybe trying to get the mayo or the strandberg, but i am sure there will be people with deeper pockets than me... but can try


----------



## John (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Webmaestro (Feb 23, 2020)

The first artist auction/sell-off that I'm actually interested in (like REALLY interested)


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 23, 2020)

How much of a premium do we expect on these because they’re Tosin owned?


----------



## JSanta (Feb 24, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> How much of a premium do we expect on these because they’re Tosin owned?



Just hope it's not as bad as what Hank Garland's estate has his guitars listed for: https://reverb.com/shop/billy-s-gear-garage-11


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 24, 2020)

JSanta said:


> Just hope it's not as bad as what Hank Garland's estate has his guitars listed for: https://reverb.com/shop/billy-s-gear-garage-11


But can they do modern downtuned metal? If so take my money.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 24, 2020)

The906 said:


> But can they do modern downtuned metal? If so take my money.


any guitar can do high gain if you believe in yourself (and you have a 10band eq)


----------



## JSanta (Feb 24, 2020)

The906 said:


> But can they do modern downtuned metal? If so take my money.



I'm just lucky they're local pickup only


----------



## Malkav (Feb 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not gonna lie, that Vigier looks awesome. The tops on those can be hit or miss because of the finishing, and this one looks real good.



Out of interest what is the finishing process in question?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 25, 2020)

Malkav said:


> Out of interest what is the finishing process in question?



They just go very light on the grain filler, and only use a single color, so even though the tops are well figured and in person have very good chatoyance, they can look washed out, especially in pictures.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They just go very light on the grain filler, and only use a single color, so even though the tops are well figured and in person have very good chatoyance, they can look washed out, especially in pictures.



Oh wow, that thing must look incredible in person


----------



## Pietjepieter (Feb 25, 2020)

Hum curious for tommorow, what will be all in and mostly the prices.... I am worried


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 25, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> chatoyance


Someone's using their word of the day calendar!


----------



## StevenC (Feb 25, 2020)

It mentioned selling pickups, so I wonder if I can grab those matching blue covered SDs from the Ibanez Larada prototype.


----------



## JSanta (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't think the prices are too bad TBH. I'm not a buyer, but I don't think the items are priced in a ridiculous way.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 26, 2020)

Can't say I'm surprised the Vik is the most expensive of the bunch. What a beautiful instrument


----------



## stinkoman (Feb 26, 2020)

JSanta said:


> I don't think the prices are too bad TBH. I'm not a buyer, but I don't think the items are priced in a ridiculous way.



Compared to a lot of Reverb stores that I seen its all pretty reasonable I think. I logged in a minute it went live and the Strandberg 8 sold first before even the tam100 did.


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 26, 2020)

Jeez... mostly everything is already being sold.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 26, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> Someone's using their word of the day calendar!



I didn't even know there was a word for that until the internet showed me that grown men with careers and families and shit would play "my guitar can beat up your guitar" dick measuring contests over wood grain. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 26, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I didn't even know there was a word for that until the internet showed me that grown men with careers and families and shit would play "my guitar can beat up your guitar" dick measuring contests over wood grain. What a time to be alive.


Sometimes I think the internet was a mistake


----------



## StevenC (Feb 26, 2020)

It was one thing when that glorious white LACS was living at Tosin's house, because who could begrudge that guy from having it? But now it's going to be out in the wild somewhere being treated god knows how by god knows who. Today's a tough day.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 26, 2020)

Nearly everything is already gone. RIP


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 26, 2020)

My hand hovered over the buy now button for the white LACS, but I didn't go through with it. Being an adult sucks :\


----------



## StevenC (Feb 26, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> My hand hovered over the buy now button for the white LACS, but I didn't go through with it. Being an adult sucks :\


I was really hoping you bought it, damn.


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 26, 2020)

interesting to see that he swapped the pups on the white LACS for Cycfi pickups


----------



## nightlight (Feb 26, 2020)

Wow, I didn't even get to see what was on offer cause it was US time. Damn.


----------



## Exchanger (Feb 27, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> Sometimes I think the internet was a mistake



Sometimes I think humanity was a mistake. Internet is merely a reflection of it in all its glory and in all its horrors.


----------



## stinkoman (Feb 27, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> My hand hovered over the buy now button for the white LACS, but I didn't go through with it. Being an adult sucks :\


My hand is currently doing that for his Aristides 080, but then I keep looking at these medical and house repairs I need done and makes it a little easier to justify not shooting an offer on it.


----------



## nightlight (Feb 27, 2020)

Some really good prices on those. He even listed his True Temperament Strandberg at a lower price than I had my Sweden custom shop selling for. Silly me, I just delisted because I doubt I'll get anywhere close to what he sold his mint condition instrument for. It was even cheaper than all the Strandberg Js, some of which are going for $5k.

The Mayones was the standout imo. Super cool options with that one, loved the idea of 8 string midi. That said, I can't think of any synths that will go down that low, my hex pickup struggles with B tuning as is.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 27, 2020)

stinkoman said:


> My hand is currently doing that for his Aristides 080, but then I keep looking at these medical and house repairs I need done and makes it a little easier to justify not shooting an offer on it.



haha yeah, we just did a ton of work on the house :/


----------



## Boofchuck (Feb 27, 2020)

Hm, maybe I'll spend literally all of my money on the Strandberg, drop out of school and harness that Abasi mojo to become a highly successful artist.

Just kidding, I doubt all of my money would even touch the price of that thing.

But if it did....

Update: Oh fuck I could totally do it. Somebody buy it before I ruin my life.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 27, 2020)

For real, if anyone here bought that LACS, I'll buy it off you if you ever decide to let it go.


----------



## AmoryDrive (Feb 27, 2020)

Got the Matrix power amp, me and my buddy were hoping that somehow the Ibanez Laradas would be available hahaha


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Feb 27, 2020)

nightlight said:


> I hope these don't go the way of Dave Mustaine's gear, but I have a feeling they will.



Uh, sorry for the ignorance, but what happened to Dave Mustaine's gear?


----------



## AmoryDrive (Feb 27, 2020)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Uh, sorry for the ignorance, but what happened to Dave Mustaine's gear?


One guy bought literally all the guitars from the Mustaine store for his studio so people could pay studio time to play them, and then eventually resell. Seriously. Got a 40k bank loan for it iirc.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Feb 28, 2020)

Did this all sell in 2 days? I see nothing available via the link.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Feb 28, 2020)

AmoryDrive said:


> One guy bought literally all the guitars from the Mustaine store for his studio so people could pay studio time to play them, and then eventually resell. Seriously. Got a 40k bank loan for it iirc.


Sounds like a huge loss. Wonder how many hours he has booked because of those guitars. I am guessing zero. Hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## nightlight (Feb 28, 2020)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Sounds like a huge loss. Wonder how many hours he has booked because of those guitars. I am guessing zero. Hopefully I am wrong.



All that talk about buying them and allowing people to try in that infamous video was just bullshit. The person that bought it, who goes under Essex Studios iirc, is notorious for buying things and then jacking up prices.

Which normally isn't an issue, free market and all that. But considering that Dave priced these reasonably, there was an expectation that some real fans could own a piece of history.

Instead, no one saw anything because everything was bought in under a minute. 

Personally, I wouldn't do business with that guy if he was selling the EVH guitar buried with Dimebag. His bad karma might rub off on me.

Of course, plenty of people who would and I really don't have the money, so ymmv, sour grapes and all that sh*t.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 28, 2020)

nightlight said:


> All that talk about buying them and allowing people to try in that infamous video was just bullshit. The person that bought it, who goes under Essex Studios iirc, is notorious for buying things and then jacking up prices.
> 
> Which normally isn't an issue, free market and all that.


This notion is ridiculous. Justifying anything with "eh, free market" is a hiding to nothing. People shouldn't buy and resell stuff they have no interest in just to take advantage of other people. I shouldn't have to say this. Obviously there's a difference between buying things at one price and them appreciating, but taking advantage of people is immoral.


----------



## nightlight (Feb 28, 2020)

StevenC said:


> This notion is ridiculous. Justifying anything with "eh, free market" is a hiding to nothing. People shouldn't buy and resell stuff they have no interest in just to take advantage of other people. I shouldn't have to say this. Obviously there's a difference between buying things at one price and them appreciating, but taking advantage of people is immoral.



Sadly, that's how a free market works. Profit first, ethics after for almost everybody.

I don't like it anymore than you.


----------



## Boofchuck (Feb 29, 2020)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Sounds like a huge loss. Wonder how many hours he has booked because of those guitars. I am guessing zero. Hopefully I am wrong.


I hope you're right.


----------



## bzhang9 (Mar 1, 2020)

Mustaine and company saw what was happening and could have limited sales to a few per person, he could have easily cancelled the sales but he didn't care enough so whatever


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 1, 2020)

I have always LOVED that Vik, but I don’t necessarily feel great about....well. Still, tempting.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Mar 2, 2020)

Damn, the white LACS was in my price range too. I've wanted that thing ever since I saw the original photos of Tosin receiving it. 

Perhaps for the best. I have enough crap I don’t play.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 2, 2020)

nightlight said:


> ... Dave Mustaine's Gear ...


No Tosin Micro Pony, no interest.


----------



## nightlight (Mar 27, 2020)

I spend sleepless nights thinking about the True Temperament Strandberg. Couldn't afford it, but it was a prototype, which makes it extremely intriguing. 

A business-like instrument, didn't have a fancy finish or anything. But I bet they really made it well because Abasi.


----------

